# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  *&^%$مزارات البحرين *&^%$

## شهد الأحزان

مــزارات البحريـن / صور 




مزارات البحرين ( 1 ) السيد هاشم التوبلاني 




ــــــــــ
هو العلامة أبو المكارم الجليل ذي الشرف الأصيل من سلالة النبي (ص) السيد هاشم بن سليمان بن إسماعيل بن عبد الجواد بن السيد علي بن السيد سليمان بن السيد ناصر الموسوي الكتكاني التوبلاني البحراني حيث ينتهي نسبه الشريف إلى السيد المرتصىعلم الهدى المنتهى إلى الإمام موسى بن جعفر (ع) . أما ذرية السيد هاشم من الأولاد فهم علماء هاجروا بعد وفاة أبيهم إلى إيران كما يقال ومنهم السيد محسن الذي هاجر بعد وفاة والده المذكور إلى اصفهان برفقة اخوته السيد عيسى والسيد علي ، واقاموا بها ينشرون تعاليم الإسلام الحقة ، ومنها انتشروا في سائر البلاد الإيرانية . 

وقد تلقى السيد هاشم العلوم الدينية في مختلف المجالات على يد علماء أفاضل من أهل البحرين وخارجها وكان يروي عنهم أيضا مثل السيد عبد العظيم ابن عباس الإسترآبادي والشيخ فخر الدين بن طريح النجفي الرماحي . 

لقد كان للسيد هاشم عدة مؤلفات منها: 
1) البرهان في تفسير القرآن ، 6 مجلدات جمع فيه الأخبار الواردة في التفسير . 
2) كتاب الهادي وضياء النادي في التفسير في عدة مجلدات . 
3) مدينة المعجزات في النص على الأئمة الهداة . 
4) إرشاد المسترشدين . 
5) إثبات الوصية لعلي (ع) . 
وقد قام أيضا السيد بالقضاء في البلاد أحسن قيام . 
توفي السيد هاشم في قرية نعيم " النعيم حاليا " في بيت الشيخ عبدالله ابن الشيخ حسين بن علي بن كنبار ونقل نعشه إلى قرية توبلي ودفن هناك وقبره مزار وذلك في سنة 1107 هـ 1665 م .




ــــــــــ

*مزارات البحرين ( 2) شيخ محسن الصبور* 


قصته


كان شاطيء البحر ((خليج توبلي حاليا )) ولغاية خمسينيات القرن الماضي ملاصقا لبيوت قرية الزنج .. والزنج كان أصل تسميتها ((الزنك)) و تعود تسميتها بهذا الإسم لسنة 1345م 633ه بعد أن استولى الزنكيون على البحرين بزعامة أبوبكر سعد زنكي وجعلوها عاصمة لهم ومقرا لحكومتهم .. ولكون الزنك او الزنج مطلة على البحر كان الكثير من أهالي المنطقه يمتهنون مهنة الصيد وكان الصيادون يتخدون موقعا بعينه مصلاً لهم وربما حددوا له حدودا بالحجارة أو بجدوع النخيل .. ولكنه لسبب ما تحول هذا المصلى الى خربه ومزبله يقوم الأهالي برمي القمامة والفضلات فيها . ومع مر السنينة نسي أمر المصلى واعتاد الناس على أن هذا المكان خربة أو 
مزبله .

وكان الشيخ محسن أحد الرجال الأجلاء المؤمنين والعارفين الراعين لحقوق الله ورسوله المقيمين في تلك القرية .. وبينما كان في أحد الأيام يمشي متوجها للصلاة في المسجد اذ رأى شخصا عليه آثار الهيبة و الجلاله يصلي في خربه فقال له تفضل الى المسجد و صلى هناك قال:لا ان هذا مسجد في الأصل فأمر اهل القرية ان يبنوا هذا المسجد فقال من أنت يا شيخ؟
قال: انا صاحب الأمر فتمسك به و قبل يديه فقال له دع عنك هذا و خط له موضع المسجد القديم و حدوده و أمره بجمع التبرعات من الأهالي لبناء مسجد محل الخربة .. ولكن الشيخ محسن خاف من عدم تصديق الناس للقصه .. و قال يا مولاي ان اهل القرية يتهمونني بطلب الصدقة لنفسي ان طلبت المال لبناء المسجد فما العلامة التي ادفع فيها تهمهم؟
قال الإمام : ان هذا المسجد لا يقبل التسقيف ما دمت غائبا.. 
فأخبره الإمام بأن يصبر على أذاهم ويخبرهم بأن آية تصديق قصته سوف يشاهدونها بعد الإنتهاء من بناء المسجد .. فهو لن يقبل أي نوع من الأسقف ما دام الإمام غائب .. 
فتوكل الشيخ محسن على الله وامتثل لأوامر الإمام المنتظر (( عج )) وأخبر الناس بالقصه وطلب منهم عدم اعتبار المكان مزبله و التبرع لبناء المسجد مكانها ... ولكن الأهالي لم يصدقوه واستنكروا ما قاله ولم يلتزموا بأوامره وبدأوا في ايذائه ومن هنا اطلق عليه اسم الشيخ محسن الصبور لصبره عليهم .. ولكنه بطريقه او بأخرى استطاع جمع المال المطلوب لبناء المسجد ولما اكتمل البناء انتظر الأهالي الآية التي وعدهم الشيخ محسن بحدوثها بعد الإنتهاء من بناء المسجد .. وحقا حاولوا وضع الأسقف المختلفه والثقيله و لكنهم في صباح اليوم الثاني وإذا بسقف المسجد ينقلع كالغطاء من العلبة فاتهمت الحكومة آنذاك الشيعة بالكذب فسلطوا الشرطة و سقفوا المسجد باقوى ما يمكن دفعا لهذه الكرامة و تكذيبا للشيعة و وضعوا الحرس حتى لا يهدمه احد و اذا بالحرس يضرب عليهم النعاس و يصبح الصباح و اذا بالمسجد قد انقلع سقفه و انقلب الى الجانب الاخر كانه غطاء علبة و بقي حتى اليوم و حتى ظهور الحجة (ع).

عدستنا تواجدت في مسجد الشيخ محسن الصبور 

هذا المسجد لا سقف له ... 
طرحت تساؤلات عن حياة هذا الرجل الجليل 
فرقة من الناس تقول انه توفي ودفن في مكان آخر .. 
وقسم آخر يقولون انه حيّ يرزق .. 

يقع في قرية الزنج 

ومع الصور



كان شاطيء البحر ((خليج توبلي حاليا )) ولغاية خمسينيات القرن الماضي ملاصقا لبيوت قرية الزنج .. والزنج كان أصل تسميتها ((الزنك)) و تعود تسميتها بهذا الإسم لسنة 1345م 633ه بعد أن استولى الزنكيون على البحرين بزعامة أبوبكر سعد زنكي وجعلوها عاصمة لهم ومقرا لحكومتهم .. ولكون الزنك او الزنج مطلة على البحر كان الكثير من أهالي المنطقه يمتهنون مهنة الصيد وكان الصيادون يتخدون موقعا بعينه مصلاً لهم وربما حددوا له حدودا بالحجارة أو بجدوع النخيل .. ولكنه لسبب ما تحول هذا المصلى الى خربه ومزبله يقوم الأهالي برمي القمامة والفضلات فيها . ومع مر السنينة نسي أمر المصلى واعتاد الناس على أن هذا المكان خربة أو 
مزبله .

وكان الشيخ محسن أحد الرجال الأجلاء المؤمنين والعارفين الراعين لحقوق الله ورسوله المقيمين في تلك القرية .. وبينما كان في أحد الأيام يمشي متوجها للصلاة في المسجد اذ رأى شخصا عليه آثار الهيبة و الجلاله يصلي في خربه فقال له تفضل الى المسجد و صلى هناك قال:لا ان هذا مسجد في الأصل فأمر اهل القرية ان يبنوا هذا المسجد فقال من أنت يا شيخ؟
قال: انا صاحب الأمر فتمسك به و قبل يديه فقال له دع عنك هذا و خط له موضع المسجد القديم و حدوده و أمره بجمع التبرعات من الأهالي لبناء مسجد محل الخربة .. ولكن الشيخ محسن خاف من عدم تصديق الناس للقصه .. و قال يا مولاي ان اهل القرية يتهمونني بطلب الصدقة لنفسي ان طلبت المال لبناء المسجد فما العلامة التي ادفع فيها تهمهم؟
قال الإمام : ان هذا المسجد لا يقبل التسقيف ما دمت غائبا.. 
فأخبره الإمام بأن يصبر على أذاهم ويخبرهم بأن آية تصديق قصته سوف يشاهدونها بعد الإنتهاء من بناء المسجد .. فهو لن يقبل أي نوع من الأسقف ما دام الإمام غائب .. 
فتوكل الشيخ محسن على الله وامتثل لأوامر الإمام المنتظر (( عج )) وأخبر الناس بالقصه وطلب منهم عدم اعتبار المكان مزبله و التبرع لبناء المسجد مكانها ... ولكن الأهالي لم يصدقوه واستنكروا ما قاله ولم يلتزموا بأوامره وبدأوا في ايذائه ومن هنا اطلق عليه اسم الشيخ محسن الصبور لصبره عليهم .. ولكنه بطريقه او بأخرى استطاع جمع المال المطلوب لبناء المسجد ولما اكتمل البناء انتظر الأهالي الآية التي وعدهم الشيخ محسن بحدوثها بعد الإنتهاء من بناء المسجد .. وحقا حاولوا وضع الأسقف المختلفه والثقيله و لكنهم في صباح اليوم الثاني وإذا بسقف المسجد ينقلع كالغطاء من العلبة فاتهمت الحكومة آنذاك الشيعة بالكذب فسلطوا الشرطة و سقفوا المسجد باقوى ما يمكن دفعا لهذه الكرامة و تكذيبا للشيعة و وضعوا الحرس حتى لا يهدمه احد و اذا بالحرس يضرب عليهم النعاس و يصبح الصباح و اذا بالمسجد قد انقلع سقفه و انقلب الى الجانب الاخر كانه غطاء علبة و بقي حتى اليوم و حتى ظهور الحجة (ع).

ــــــــ

ــــــــ



ــــــــ

----------


## شهد الأحزان

مزارات البحرين ( 3) الأمير زيد بن صوحان 

مع الامير زيد بن صوحان 



بسمه تعالى 

هو زيد بن صوحان بن حجر بن الهجرس بن صبرة بن حردجان بن ليث بن ظالم بن ذهل بن عجل بن عمرو بن وديعة بن لكيز بن اقصى العبدي.

قبيلته:
ينتمي الى قبيلة (عبد القيس) من (ربيعة) التي قدمت الى البحرين في الجاهلية ونزلتها وأجلت عنها قبيلة اياد قهرا. 

وقد كان الأمير زيد بن صوحان من ضمن مجموعة الوفد البحراني الذي ذهب الى المدينة لإعلان البيعة لرسول الله(صلى الله عليه وآله). ومن أقوال الرسول ( ص ) في عبد القيس انه قال عند قرب و صولهم إلى وفادته لمبايعته بالإسلام : " سيطلع عليكم من ههنا ركب هم خير أهل المشرق " و قال عند قدومهم : " مرحبا بالقوم غير خزايا ولا ندامى " ودعا لهم قائلا : " اللهم أغفر لعبد القيس " . وأوصى الأنصار بهم فقال : " يامعشر الأنصار أكرموا إخوانكم فانهم أشبه الناس بكم في الإسلام ، اسلموا طائعين غير مكرهين ولا موتورين " ..

ومن هذا الوسط كان أبناء صوحان وعلى رأسهم زيد و صعصعة . وقد ضربت أسرة آل صوحان مثلا رائعا في التفاني لإعزاز الإسلام و الدفاع عنه بالكلمة و بالنفس فنالوا أعلى المراتب و حققوا أعلى الدرجات .

و زيد بن صوحان من الذين أدركوا عهد النبوة و صاحبوا النبي ( ص ) و كانت له مواقف مشرفة تشهد على حسن بلائه . وقد نقل الباحث محمد جواد مرهون - السابق الذكر شهادة الرسول ( ص ) في زيد حين أنبأ عن شهادته و ذكر فضله فقال : كان رسول الله ( ص ) في سفر فنزل رجل من القوم فساق بهم و رجز ثم نزل آخر ، ثم بدا لرسول الله ( ص ) أن يواسي أصحابه فنزل فجعل يقول : جندب وما جندب و الأقطع الخير زيد

ثم ركب فدنا منه أصحابه فقالوا : يا رسول الله سمعناك الليلة تقول : جندب وما جندب والأقطع الخير زيد . فقال (ص): " رجلان يكونان في هذه الأمة يضرب أحدهما ضربة تغرق بين الحق و الباطل و الآخر تقطع يده في سبيل الله ثم يتبع الله آخر جسده بأوله " فقطعت يد زيد يوم جلولاء ( اسم نهر وبه كانت الواقعة المشهورة للمسلمين على الفرس ) و قتل يوم الجمل . كما نقل أن عمر بن الخطاب ( رض ) كان يكرم زيدا ويقول : هكذا فاصنعوا مع زيد . وعن أبن أبي الهديل قال : دعا عمر بن الخطاب زيد بن صوحان فضقنه على الرحل كما تضقنون أمرائكم ثم التفت إلى الناس وقال : هكذا افعلوا مع زيد وأصحاب زيد . ( طبقات ابن سعد ) . أما سلمان الفارسي ( رض ) فقد كان يأمر زيدا إن يؤم المسلمين و يجعله خطيبا لهم يوم الجمعة . وقد جاء في جواب
أخوته سيحان) وقداستشهد مع أخيه (زيد) في موقعة الجمل تحت راية أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام)
فهو كذلك أحد أصحاب الإمام علي ومن أنصاره في واقعة الجمل .. وتذكره كتب التاريخ . .. وكما ذكر في كتاب معالم الفتن حول استشهاده 
....تقدم علي بالراية. وقتل خلق كثير وجم غفير ولم تر واقعة أكثر من قطع الأيدي والأرجل فيها من هذه الواقعة (4). وقال عبد الله الكاهلي: لما كان يوم الجمل ترامينا بالنبل حتى فنيت وتطاعنا الرماح حتى تكسرت. وتشبكت صدورنا وصدورهم حتى لو سيرت الخيل عليها لسارت. وعلم أهل المدينة بالواقعة يوم الحرب قبل أن تغرب الشمس من نسر مر بماء حول المدينة ومعه شئ معلق فسقط معه. فإذا أكف فيه خاتم نقشه عبد الرحمن بن عتاب وعلم من بين مكة والمدينة والبصرة بالوقعة بما نقل إليهم النسور من الأيدي والأقدام (، وكان هدف قوات أم المؤمنين الحفاظ على الجمل. فكان لا يأخذ بالراية ولا بخطام الجمل إلا شجاع معروف (6وأمر الإمام بقتل الجمل (3)، ولما سقط البعير على الأرض انهزم من حوله من الناس. وحمل هودج عائشة، وإنه كالقنفذ من السهام. وبعد أن هدأ غبار المعركة.
ظهر على أرض القتال عشرة آلاف قتيل (5). أما الجرحى فلا يحصون
وكان من بين القتلى زيد بن صوحان الذي قال فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من سره أن ينظر إلى من يسبقه بعض أعضائه إلى الجنة فلينظر إلى زيد بن صوحان " فبذلك بشره رسول الله بالجنة .. 
ووجود قبره هنا في البحرين اليوم هو نتيجة لما قام به قومه بعد المعركة بنقل جثث قتلاهم واعادتها لموطنها الأصلي ودفنها في مضارب قبيلتها .. في المالكية .. فلم يتغير الإسم منذ ذلك الحين حيث أن المالكية من أقدم مدن البحرين منذ الجاهلية ..

وضريح العبدة الصالحة ...... بالقرب من بحر المالكية ... خلف مسجد امير زيد







ــــــ




ــــــ




ــــــ




*مزارات البحرين ( 4 ) النبيه صالح* 

يقع الضريح في جزيرة سميت بإسمه ... 
بالقرب من جزيرة سترة 

في هذا الضريح ..
شمل معه بعض الاولياء الصالحين 
مثل العلامة الشيخ ناصر بن احمد المتوج
الشيخ احمد بن عبد الله المتوج
الشيخ علي بن داوود البحراني
و الشيخ داوود بن حسين البحراني




ـــــــ
النبيه صالح ..

أو صالح النبيه .. هو 
وقصته كما يروى بأنه كان عبدا صالحا متواضعا كان يعيش بين أهل جزيرته التي تعرف اليوم بإسمه ((جزيرة النبيه صالح )) كان يعيش كأي شخص عادي منهم ، لم يكن أحد يعرف منزلته ومقامه ، فقد كان كعادته يصلي صلاة الجماعه خلف أحد علماء عصره في الجزيره نفسها ، وكان يحضر صلاة المغرب و العشاء وصلا ة الصبح فقط دون الظهر و العصر، وكان معتادا بأن يخرج في ثلاث ليالٍ معينه من الأسبوع من منزله بعد العتمه ولا يعود الا بعد صلاة الصبح دون أن يعلم أحد الى اين يذهب .. وهذا ما جعل زوجته تشك في امره ضانة بأنه متزوج بإمرة غيرها، وخصوصا بأنها اذا قامت بسؤاله لا جيبها ويلتزم الصمت، فشكتأمره عند عالم القرية ،. فوعدها العالم خيرا ، فلما انتهى من الصلاة ليلا استدعى الشيخ صالح واخبره بمقالة زوجته و أنها تشتكيه عنده ، ثم قال له : وانك تعلم أن لها الحق في ذلك إلا أنها كانت لك زوجة غيرها ، فلم يرد جوابا ، فلما كان وقت خروجه من بيته ليلا وقفت زوجته أمامه وقالت ألا تمتثل أمر العالم و تترك الخروج أو تخبرني عن سبب غيابك؟ فلم يجبها و خرج ، فجاءت إلى العالم في اليوم الثاني و أخبرته ، و بعد الصلاة ليلا أحضره و أعاد عليه السؤال ثم قال له : و أنت غير جاهل بما يترتب عليك من الجزاء شرعا ، هذا و الشيخ صالح مطأطئ رأسه و هو ساكت ، وفي المرة الثالثة هدده على عدم الامتثال و على سكوته.

فلما رجع العالم إلى منزله أخذ يفكر و يسأل نفسه عن معني إصرار الشيخ صالح على مواصلة خروجه من منزله وعلى سكوته عند السؤال ، ثم قال لعله يعمل شيئا لا يريد اطلاع زوجته ولا علمي به ، فلما أصبح استدعى زوجة الشيخ صالح و سألها في أي ليلة اعتاد الخروج ؟ فأخبرته فوقف العالم في مكان بحيث يرى ولا يراه أحد ، فجاء الشيخ صالح على عادته وهو لا يعلم حتى دخل في المسجد الذي يكون غربا من الجزيرة ، وموقعه على ساحل البحر و يعرف عند أهل الجزيرة مسجد الغبة، فصلى ركعتين لاستجابة الدعاء ثم فرش إزاره على وجه ماء البحر و عبر عليه . ففعل العالم مثله و تبعه هو الآخر على الإزار و الشيخ صالح لم يشعر به ، حتى وصل إلى الساحل الشرقي من توبلي عند قرية جد علي . فلما صار على اليابسة خرج و أخذ إزاره و نفضه ووضعه على كتفه و العالم يتبعه و يفعل مثله ، حتى جاء الشيخ صالح إلى المسجد المعروف مسجد الحرم وهو أحد المساجد السبعة التي كانت قبلتها من إرشاد أمير المؤمنين علي ابن أبى طالب عليه السلام في عهد خلافته و يكون غرب القرية ، وإذا بحلقة من العلماء جلوس ينتظرون و بمجرد أن رأوه تباشروا و قالوا : جاء الشيخ ثم قالوا له : يا شيخنا لقد أبطأت علينا هذه الليلة ؟ فقال لهم : لشغل بدأ لي ، هذا و العالم يرى و يسمع كل ذلك من حيث لا يراه أحد . ثم تقدم الشيخ صالح وأخذ يلقي على الجماعة بحثا علميا فوق مستوى العالم فوقف يسمع حتى قرب وقت صلاة الليل فقام الشيخ صالح و من معه و تهيئوا للصلاة ، فعند ذلك رجع العالم إلى الجزيرة على الطريقة الأولى وقد أكبر الشيخ صالح و عظم في عينه و داخله الندم على ما فعله من التأنيب و التهديد للشيخ صالح. 

فلما جاء وقت صلاة الصبح و حضر العالم المسجد وأذن المؤذن للإعلان و العالم جالس ينتظر فقال له الجماعة في ذلك فسألهم عن الشيخ صالح قالوا : لم يحضر بعد قال : ننتظره ، فلما جاء أخبروه فدعا وقال له تقدم وصل بنا فأبى وتواضع أمام العالم و قال : لا يجوز لي أن أتقدم شيخنا في الصلاة فقال له : بل أنت كفو لذلك وأني كنت معك في الليلة الماضية من أولها حتى الأخير . فلما سمع فتح عينه مبتهرا وقال : اطلعت على كل شيء من أمري ؟ قال : نعم . قال : ومع هذا فالصلاة إنما أقيمت لكم ، فأعاد العالم الطلب ، فلما ألح عليه قال الشيخ صالح : إذا كان ولابد فأنا أصلي ( وهمس في أذن العالم ) ولكن إذا فرغت من الصلاة لا تبرح حتى تجهزني أنت وأصحابك ، فابتهر العالم من هذا الكلام و قال : وكيف ؟ قال : لا عليك ، ثم أوصاه بما أراد . فلما صلى دعا الله في سجدة الشكر أن يقبض روحه ، ولما أطال سجوده حركوه وإذا هو ميت فقاموا في تجهيزه ومشى العالم في تشييعه بكل تبجيل واكبار، و قد اظهر الحزن والتفجع ، ودفنوه في محل قبره الآن . وأعلن العالم الخسارة الفادحة في فقده ، ولما سئل عن ذلك اخبر عن علمه ونوه بفضله ، ونصب له الفاتحة و تصدر المجلس و استقبل المعزين و شاع خبر اعتناء العالم بشأنه . و على أثر ذلك نذرت إليه النساء فاستجاب الله تعالى نذرهن ولبى دعائهن كرامة لعبده الصالح ، و انتشر خبره في القرى و المدن من البحرين و أخذت تفد الزوار و أهل النذور إلى مرقده الشريف




ـــــــ




ـــــــ




ـــــــ





ـــــــ

----------


## شهد الأحزان

مزارات البحرين ( 5) الشيخ صعصعة والشيخ إبراهيم 
العالم الجليل .. الشيخ صعصعة 
والشيخ ابراهيم ...


المدفون في مدينة عسكــر 




ماذا تعرف عن الشيخ صعصعه ؟؟ 


هو زيد بن صوحان بن حجر بن الهجرس بن صبرة بن حردجان بن ليث بن ظالم بن ذهل بن عجل بن عمرو بن وديعة بن لكيز بن اقصى العبدي.

قبيلته:
ينتمي الى قبيلة (عبد القيس) من (ربيعة) التي قدمت الى البحرين في الجاهلية 
أخو الأمير زيذ بن صوحان
مولده :

ولد صعصعة بن صوحان في ( دارين ) قرب القطيف سنة 24 قبل الهجرة الشريفة .

نسبه :
هو صعصعة بن صوحان بن الحارث بن الهجرس بن صبرة بن حدرجان بن عساس بن ليث بن حداد بن ظالم بن دحل بن عجل بن عمرو بن وديعة بن لكيز بن أقصي بن عبد القيس العبدي بن دعمي بن جديعة بن أسد بن ربيعة بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان .

و آل صوحان من أسرة تنتمي إلى قبيلة ( عبد القيس ) من ( ربيعة ) التي عرفت بولائها الخالص لأمير المؤمنين ( ع ) ، أما رأس هذه الأسرة ( صوحان ) والد الصحابي الجليل صعصعة كان سيدا مطاعا في قومه ، و رئيسا نافذ القول فيهم كما قالت عنه عائشة أم المؤمنين ( رض ) أنه كان رأسا في الجاهلية و سيدا في الإسلام .

و لصعصعة إخوان كرام وهم : زيد(( هو نفسه الأمير زيد بن صوحان الذي بقع ضريحه في قرية المالكية في البحرين وقد تكلمنا عنه سابقا )) و سيحان وقيل هو نفسه عبد الله ، أما زيد فكان من الأبدال وقد أستشهد مع أمير المؤمنين ( ع ) في موقعة الجمل عام ( 36 هجرية ) و أستشهد معه أخوه سيحان ( رض ) في نفس الواقعة مدافعين بذلك عن الإسلام و تحت لواء علي ( ع ) ، و قد وصف ( عقيل بن أبي طالب ) زيد و أخيه فقال فيهم : " و أما زيد و عبد الله فانهما نهران جاريان ، يصب فيهما الخلجان ، و يغاث بهما اللهفان ، رجلا جد لا لعب معه … … " .

كما سأل أبن عباس صعصعة في و صف أخوته فقال : ( كان عبد الله سيدا شجاعا ، مألفا مطاعا ، خيره وساع ، و شره دفاع ، قلبى النحيزه ، أحوزى الغريزة ، لا ينههه منهنه عما أراده ، ولا يركب من الأمر إلا عتاده ) .

أما زيد فقال فيه : ( كان والله يا ابن عباس عظيم المروءة ، شريف الأخوة ، جليل الخطر ، بعيد الأثر ، كميش العروة ، أليف البدوة ، سليم جوانح الصدر ، قليل وساوس الدهر ، ذاكر الله طرفي النهار و زلفا من الليل ) .

فصاحته و رواية الحديث الشريف :
لقد عرف عن صعصعة أنه كان خطيبا فصيحا مصداقا لقول أبن عباس له " أنك لسليل أقوام كرام خطباء فصحاء ماورثت هذا عن كلالة … " كما شهد بذلك معاوية عند و صفه آل صوحان فقال : ( بأنهم مخاريق الكلام ) .

لقد أسلم صعصة في عهد الرسول ( ص ) ولم يره ، فكان يروي الحديث عن عثمان و علي ( ع ) و روى عن أبو إسحاق السبيعي ، و المنهال بن عمرو ، و عبد الله بن بريدة و غيرهم الكثير .

فكان أيضا صعصعة بن صوحان ثقة معروف … و ثقة أبن سعد و النسائي

ولاؤه الخالص لأمير المؤمنين ( ع )
جاء عن الإمام الصادق ( ع ) أنه قال ( وما كان مع أمير المؤمنين ( ع ) من يعرف حقه إلا صعصعة و أصحابه ) .

فقد شهد مع الإمام علي ( ع ) مواقعه كلها ، فقد جرح في الجمل ، و كانت له مناورات مشهورة بأحقية أمير المؤمنين (ع ) قال ( رض ) : في الإمام علي ( ع ) " كان فينا كأحدنا ، لين الجانب ، و شدة تواضع ، و سهولة قياد ، وكنا نهابه مهابة الأسير المربوط للسياف الواقف فوق رأسه " .

و وقف ( رض ) يوم بيعة الإمام علي ( ع ) يخاطبه " يا أمير المؤمنين لقد زنت الخلافة وما زانتك و رفعتها وما رفعتك ، وهي إليك أحوج منك إليها " .

كما ذكر أبو الفرج الاصبهاني ( إن صعصعة بن صوحان أستأذن على علي ( ع ) وقد أتاه عائدا لما ضربه أبن ملجم ، فلم يكن عليه إذن ، فقال صعصعة للآذن : قل له يرحمك الله يا أمير المؤمنين حيا و ميتا ، فقد كان الله في صدرك عظيما ، و لقد كنت بذات الله عليما . فأبلغه الآذن ذلك فقال : و أنت يرحمك الله فقد كنت خفيف المؤونة ، كثير المعونة .

رثائه للأمام علي ( ع ) 
لقد عرف عن صعصعة بحسن بلاغة و شعره و خطابة فكان أبن عباس حبر الأمة إذا ما أراد أن يستمع إلى البلاغة و الحكم و سداد الرأي وما عفا من أخبار العرب يجالس صعصعة و يسائله و يرتوي من فيض نبعه ، كما أختاره وفد المصريين لرئاسة جماعة منهم عند دخولهم على الخليفة عثمان لطلب الإصلاح ، و لصعصعة شعر جميل يرثي به الإمام علي ( ع ) فيقول :

هل خبر القبر سائليه أم قر عينا بزائريه

أم هل تراه أحاط علما بالجسد المستكين فيه

لو علم القبر من يواري تاه على كل من يليه

ياموت ماذا أردت مني حققت ما كنت أتقيه

ياموت لو تقبل افتداء لكنت بالروح افتديه

دهر رماني بفقد ألفي أذم دهري واشتكيه

وله في هجو معاوية فيقول :
تمنيك نفسك مالا يكون جهلا معاوية لا تأثم

وله في عتاب المنذر بن الجارود فيقول :
هلا سألت بني الجارود أي فتى عند الشفاعة و البان ابن صوحانا

كنا وكانوا كأم أرضعت ولدا عق ولم نجز بالاحسان إحسانا

لا تأمنن على سوء فتى دهرا يجزي المودة من ذي الود كفرانا

مع ولاة عصره :
عاش صعصعة فترة عظيمة من فترات التاريخ البشري و عاصر أناسا عظام نقشوا في ذاكرة التاريخ بخطوط عريضة زاهية لا تنمحي ، فقد عايش جزءا من حياة الرسول الأعظم ( ص ) و تربى في ظل دولته الكريمة و عاصر حياة الخلفاء الراشدين و عايش الأحداث المهمة و المؤلمة منها و المفرحة - البيعة - الردة - الفتوحات الإسلامية و انحدار المسلمين التدريجي من المجد الإيماني إلى بناء المجد الشخصي … ) ليرى صعصعة نفسه وجها لوجه يصطدم مع سلاطين الإسلام الذين حولوا الخلافة إلى ملك وراثي ، ليروا أمامهم عقبة وهو صعصعة الذي جرعهم الغصة تلو الآخرى و غزاهم في عقر دارهم وفي مقر حكمهم بأشد الكلام و أقساه . فعملوا له الغدر و يبيتون له و يتحينون له من الفرص حتى قال عنه معاوية لاصحابه ( هكذا فلتكن الرجال ) …

قالوا فيه :
لقد شهد الجميع لصعصعة بالفضائل من محبيه و أعدائه و مما قيل فيه :-
سماه الإمام علي ( ع ):الخطيب الشحشح
وقال عنه عمر بن الخطاب: آنت مني و آنا منك 
وقال عنه عبد الله ابن عباس : انك لسليل أقوام كرام خطباء فصحاء 
وقال فيه عقيل بن أبي طالب: صعصعة عظيم الشأن قليل النظير 
وقال معاوية بن أبي سفيان: وددت والله أني من صلبه 
وقال عنه عبد الملك بن مروان: انه احضر الناس جوابا 
وقال عنه المغيرة بن شعبة: حسبك لعمري لقد أوتيت لسانا فصيحا 

نفيه :
( و الله لأجفينك عن الوساد ، و أشردن بك في البلاد ) بهذا القول الذي صدر عن معاوية و هو يهدد صعصعة لعدم تحمل السلطات الأموية وجوده بين ظهرانيهم ، فكان شوكة في جنوب الباغين ، وقذى في عيون الظالمين ، فأمر واليه على الكوفة ( المغيرة بن شعبة ) بإبعاده عن الكوفة باعتبارها معقلا لتحركه الجماهيري المعارض ، و نفيه إلى جزيرة ( أوال ) ، و هي جزيرة البحرين الحالية، موطنه الأصلي ومضارب قبيلته عبد قيس ،معلنا بداية رحلة بلاء جديدة زاده التقوى و سلاحه الإيمان ، و شعاره الإسلام ، وهدفه الإصلاح ، أنيسه الحق و رفيقه الصبر .
و الرحلة تطول وما تزيد هذا الصحابي الجليل الا صلابة وإباء ، واستعداد للفداء و الجسد معذب ، و النفس مستبشرة ، البدن متعب ، والروح مطمئنة ، خلاصة الجهاد نصر أو شهادة .
و أخيرا عاد السيف إلى قرابة ، فان ( أوال ) كانت موطن أسلافه فلا غرور أن وطد فيها دعائم الولاء لآل البيت ( ع ) ، حتى استوى على سوقه ، وآتى أكله يانعا بإذن ربه .

وفاته و مقامه :
توفي الصحابي الجليل صعصعة بن صوحان ( رض ) في جزيرة أوال بعد نفيه إليها سنة 56 هجرية ، وقيل سنة 60 هجرية وله من العمر سبعين سنة ، ودفن في قرية ( عسكر ) الواقعة جنوب جزيرة المنامة العاصمة في البحرين ، و يقع بها ضريح صعصعة و مسجده المسمى بأسمه على ساحل البحر و كانت تعلوه قبة ثم تهدمت ولم يعاد بنائها من جديد ، وبناء المسجد عامة قديم و هو مزار مشهور لدى عامة الناس و يأمه الزائرون من كل مكان في البحرين باختلاف طوائفهم في العطل وفي المناسبات .
و في جنوب قبر صعصعة قبرين أحدهما ( للشيخ محمدالجوي ) من صلحاء قرية جو ودفن هناك بوصية منه ، و الثاني لأحد الصلحاء و يدعى الحاج محمد بن درباس و القبرين موجودين في المسجد المحيط بقبر صعصعة و خارج المصلى يوجد أماكن لجلوس الزائرين لقضاء يومهم فيه .
كما يوجد لصعصعة مسجد مسمى بأسمه في الكوفة و أخر لأخيه زيد ولكن لا يحتويان على قبريهما ، و لمسجد صعصعة في الكوفة أعمال مذكورة في كتب الأدعية كما ذكروا أن له فضائل و كرامات يتناقلها الخلف عن السلف .

ــــــــــــــ



ــــــــــــــ





ــــــــــــــ





ــــــــــــــ





ــــــــــــــ






مزارات البحرين ( 6 ) الشيخ علي لطف الله 
هو الشيخ علي بن لطف الله بن يحيى بن راشد البحراني .. كان مولده في سنة 1099ه والظاهر انه من اهل جدحفص من البحرين .. 
لم نجد له ترجمة موسعه للأسف ولكني اظن بأن ما وجدته عنه يوضح بأنه كان عالما جليلا و شاعرا فذا وفصيحا ، قد تفرد في هذا الفن (( فن الشعر )) وبرع فيه كان واحد زمانه ونادر أوانه ، لم يسبقه أحد الى ما سبق اليه ، ولم يشتمل أحد على ما اشتمل عليه منه فطنتة و ذكائه وفراسته ودهائه وملحه ونوادره وشوارده وبوادره ونكته ولطائفه وظرائفه ، فقد اصبح في هذا الفن إماما وسيدا فقد كانت له اليد الطولى في الشعر والإنشاء والتصرف فيهما .. 
وقد توفي في السابع عشر من شهر صفر لسنة 1124ه 

ومن اشعاره قصيدة طويله ننقل منها ما تيسر.. كان فيها يشكوا سفرا طال عليه 
يا نسيم الريح ان جئت المقاما فابلــغــي عــني احــبابي السلاما 
بـلــغــيهم قبــــل ما ان تحمــلي من هداها الروض شيحا وخزامى
ســفــر قــد صار مــن اهـــواله فيه كــل المســتــحبات حــراما 
طال حتى مــلـت الـــروح بــه الجسم والقلب به حل الســــقاما 
ولقد صليت نحو الشرق والغر ب في السير ولن أخشى الإثاما 
ولعمري جــاز مــن تطــويــلــه لو بـه صــمــنا و صلينا مراما 
عربة قد عــرف الــقــلب بهــا ربه مـن بعد ماى عنه تعامى 


و نستشف من هذه القصيده تمكنه من الحبك النصي والتلاعب بالمعاني والإستعارات والقافية والوزن بوضوح جلي











ـــــ



ـــــ


ـــــ



ـــــ


مزارات البحرين ( 7 ) الشيخ محمد أبو رمانة 

مسجد الشيخ محمد ابو رمانة الكائن في 
قرية دمستان ...

----------


## شهد الأحزان

ماذا تعرف عن الشيخ محمد أبو رمانه ؟؟ 


هو الشيخ محمد بن سالم بن عيسى وهو من علماء القرن الخامس عشر الهجري الذي عرف بين أهل البحرين بالورع و التقوى و قوة الإيمان بالله فعد من الأولياء الصالحين الذين خلفتهم هذه الأرض ، وما شخصية أبو رمـــانة إلا واحدة من تلك الشخصيات التي جعلت منه معلم من معالم البحرين إلى يومنا هذا. و يوجد المسجد في المنطقة الغربية من البحرين، في قرية دمستان.
وقصة الشيخ محمد بن عيسى(أبو رمانه): 
لقد كان سكان البحرين أغلبهم موالون (شيعة) لأهل البيت عليهم السلام، و في القرن الخامس عشر الهجري كان والي البحرين من النواصب و الاعداء الالداء للشيعة‘ و كان وزيره اخبث منه ‘ و أكثر بغضا للشيعة .. و في يوم من الايام جاء الوزير للوالي برمانة مكتوب عليها ( لا اله الا الله ‘ محمد رسول الله ‘ ابو بكر و عمر و عثمان و علي خلفاء رسول الله ) فنظر الوالي الى كتابة الرمانة فظن أن الخطوط كتبت بقلم القدرةالإلاهية و ليست من صنع البشر .. فقال الوزير : هذه أية بينه و حجه قوية على إبطال مذهب الرافضة _ يقصد الشيعة_ إقترح الوزير أن يجمع الوالي علماء الشيعة و شخصياتهم ‘ و يريهم الرمانة ‘ فإن تخلوا عن مذهب التشيع و اعتنقوا مذهب أهل السنة تركهم بحالهم و إن أبوا الا التمسك بمذهبهم ‘ خيرهم بين ثلاثة أمور . الاول : أن يدفعوا الجزية كما يدفعها غير المسلمين من اليهود و النصارى و المجوس . و الثاني : أن يأتوا بجواب لرد و تفنيد الكتابة الموجودة على الرمانة . الثالث: أن يقتل الوالي رجالهم و يسبي نسائهم و أولادهم و يأخذ أموالهم بالغنيمة!... فأرسل الوالي الى شخصيات الشيعة و أحضرهم و أراهم الرمانة و خيرهم بين الامور الثلاثة المذكورة ‘ فطلبوا منه مهلة لثلاثة أيام .. فأجتمع رجال الشيعة و أهل الحل و العقدة ‘ يتذاكرون فيما بينهم في كيفية التخلص من هذه المشكلة .
و بعد مذاكرات طويلة إختاروا من صلحائهم عشرة رجال و أختاروا من العشرة ثلاثة ‘ و تقرر أن يخرج في كل ليلة واحد من الثلاثة الى الصحراء و أن يستغيث بالإمام المهدي (عجل الله فرجه) للتخلص من هذه المحنة ... فخرج أحدهم في الليلة الاولى‘ فلم يتشرف بلقاء الامام و لم تنحل المشكلة و كذا الثاني ‘و في الليلة الثالثة خرج الشيخ محمد بن عيسى الدمستاني ‘ و كان فاضلا تقياً ‘ و خرج الى الصحراء حافيا و قضى ساعات من الليل بالبكاء و التوسل و الاغاثة بالامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه لكي ينقذهم من هذه الورطة و البلاء ‘ و في الساعات الاخيرة من الليل حضر الامام عجل الله فرجه و خاطبه : يا محمد بن عيسى مالي أراك على هذه الحالة ؟ و لماذا خرجت الى هذه البرية ؟ فأمتنع الشيخ الا ان يذكر حاجته الى الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه ... فقال له الامام : أنا صاحب الامر فاذكر حاجتك ... قال محمد بن عيسى إن كنت صاحب الامر فأنت تعلم و لا حاجة الى البيان و الشرح . فقال الامام : نعم لقد خرجت لما داهمكم من أمر الرمانة ‘ و ما كتب عليها . فلما سمع محمد بن عيسى ذلك أقبل الى الامام و قال : نعم يا مولاي تعلم ما أصابنا و أنت امامنا و ملاذنا و القادر على كشفه عنا ‘ فقال الامام : تلك مكيدة من وزير الملك ،ففي داره شجرة رمان ‘ لما حملت تلك الشجرة صنع الوزير قالبا ًمن الطين على شكل رمانه و جعله نصفين ‘ و نحت في داخله تلك الكلمات المذكورة ‘ ثم جعل رمانة من الشجرة في داخل القالب ‘ و شد القالب على الرمانة ‘ فلما نبتت الرمانة و كبرت ‘ دخل قشرها في تلك الكتابة المنحوتة ‘ فإذا مضيتم غدا الى الوالي فقل له : جئتك بالجواب و لكني لا ابديه الا في دار الوزير فإذا مضيت الى داره انظر عن يمينك ترى غرفة ‘ فقل للوالي لا اجيبك الا في تلك الدار ‘ و سيمتنع الوزير عن ذلك و لكن عليك بالإلحاح و حاول ان لا يدخل الوزير تلك الغرفة قبلك بل ادخل معه ‘ فإذا دخلت معه سترى كوة فيها كيس أبيض فانهض اليه و خذه ‘ فترى في تلك الطينه (القالب ) التى عمل بها الحيلة ‘ ثم ضعها امام الامير ‘ ثم ضع الرمانة فيها حتى ينكشف الرمانة على حجم القالب ... ثم قال الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه : يا محمد بن عيسى قل للوالي فإن لنا معجزة اخرى و هي ان الرمانة ليس فيها الا الرماد و الدخان ‘ فإذا اردت صحة هذا الخبر فأمر الوزير بكسرها ‘ فإذا كسرها طار الرماد على وجهه و لحيته .. لكن محمد بن عيسى لم يكتفي بهذا وسأل الإمام عن سبب تأخره عنهم ثلاثة أيام كامله، فأجابه الإمام انكم أنتم من اخرتموني عنكم بيقينكم بي فأنتم من طلب المهلة ثلاثة أيام ، ولو كنتم قد قلتم بأن الرد سيأتيك الآن من إمامنا الغائب المنتظر لأجبت عليكم ساعتها فقد كنت معكم في المجلس . إنتهى اللقاء و رجع محمد بن عيسى و قد غمره الفرح و السرور‘ و انصرف الى الشيعة يبشرهم بحل المشكلة .. و أصبح الصباح و مضوا الى الوالي و نفذ محمد بن عيسى كل ما أمره الامام عجل الله فرجه فأحبطوا حيلة الوزير فسأله الوالي : من أخبرك بهذا ؟ قال : إمام زماننا هذا و حجة الله علينا‘ فقال الوالي : و من إمامكم ؟ فأخبه بالائمة الاثنا عشر واحدا ببعد واحد حتى انتهى الى الامام المهدي صاحب الزمان عجل الله فرجه، فقال الوالي : مد يدك فأنا أشهد أن لا اله الا الله و أن محمدا عبده و رسوله و أن الخليفة من بعده بلا فصل امير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام .. و أمر بقتل الوزير و أعتذر الى أهل البحرين .



ـــ




ـــ






ـــ



ـــ
مزارات البحرين ( 8) الشيخ ميثم البحراني 
وهي شخص الفيلسوف الشيخ ميثم البحراني 
يوجد مرقده الشريف في الماحوز..

----------


## شهد الأحزان

مـــاذا تعرف عنه؟؟

هو كمال الدين ميثم بن علي بن ميثم بن المعلي البحراني ، المولود في سنة 636 هـ بالماحوز ، البحرين . لقد عاش الشيخ ميثم في عصر إزدهرت فيه البحرين بالعلم والعلماء . فدرس الشيخ ميثم في حوزات شيوخ و علماء كبار كالشيخ جمال الدين علي البحراني والمولى نصير الدين محمد الطوسي والشيخ أبو السعادات الإصفهاني . 

للشيخ ميثم قصة معروفة مع بعض علماء العراق . فبينما كان حالسا في زاوية يزود نفسه بالعلوم جائتة صحيفة من فضلاء الحلة فيها : 

العجب منك أنت على شدة مهارتك في جميع العلوم والمعارف وحذاقتك في تحقيق الحقائق وإبداع اللطائف ، قاطن في طلول الإعتزال ، ومخيم في زاوية الخمول الموجب لخمود نار الكمال . 

فرد عليهم بهذه الأبيات ، وهي مأخوذة من بعض الشعراء : 
قد قال قوم بغير علم ما المرء إلا بأصغريه 
فقلت قول آمري حكيم ما المرء إلا بدرهميه 
من لم يكن درهم لديه لم تلتفت عرسه إليه 

ثم انه ( عطر الله مرقده ) لما علم إن مجرد المراسلات والمكاتبات لا تنقع الغليل ، ولا تشفي العليل ، توجه إلى العراق لزيارة الأئمة المعصومين (ع) وإقامة الحجة على الطاعنين ، ثم انه بعد الوصول إلى تلك المشاهد العلية لبس ثيابا خشنة ، وتزيا بهيئة رثة … ودخل بعض مدارس العراق المشحونة بالعلماء والحذاق فسلم عليهم ، فرد عليه السلام بعضهم بالاستثقال ، فجلس ( عطر الله مرقده ) في صف النعال ، ولم يلتفت إليه أحد منهم … وفي أثناء المباحثة ، وقعت بينهم مسألة مشكلة دقيقة كلت عنها أفهامهم … فأجاب ( روح الله روحه ) ، بتسعة جوابات بغاية الجودة والدقة ، فقال له بعضهم بطريق السخرية والتهكم : ( أخالك طالب علم ) ثم بعد ذلك أحضر الطعام فلم يؤاكلوه ، بل أفردوه بشيء قليل على حده …


عاد الشيخ ميثم إليهم في اليوم الثاني وهو لابس أفخر أنواع الملابس وعليه عمامة كبيرة . فعندما دخل عليهم اكرموه وسلموا عليه واستضافوه خير ضيافة . ثم إنه تكلم معهم في اثناء حوارهم بكلامات ركيكة لا معنى لها عقلا ولا شرعا . فراحوا يكبرون لآرائه . ثم أتو بالطعام ، فألقى الشيخ كمه في ذلك الطعام قائلا : " كل يا كمي ، واسكت يا فمي " . فاستغربوا لفعلته هذه واستفسروا ذلك منه فرد عليهم : " إنما آتيتم بهذه الأطعمة النفيسة لأجل اكمامي الواسعة ، لا للنفس القدسية اللآمعة وإلا فأنا صاحبكم بالأمس ، وما رأيت تكريما ولا تعظيما ، مع أني جئتكم بالأمس بهيئة الفقراء وسجية العلماء ، واليوم جئتكم بلباس الجبارين ، وتكلمت بكلام الجاهلين ، فقد رجحتم الجهالة على العلم ، والغنى على الفقر ، وأنا صاحب الأبيات في أصالة المال ، وفرعية صفات الكمال .. فاعترف الجماعة بالخطأ ، واعتذروا بما صدر منهم من التقصير في شأنه . 

للشيخ مؤلفات كثيرة أشهرها كتاب شرح نهج البلاغة والذي اشتهر في جميع بقاع العالم الإسلامي . ومن مؤلفاته الأخرى " قواعد المرام " و " آداب البحث " و " المراسلات " و "منهاج العارفين " . 

توفى الشيخ ميثم بين سنة 679 هـ وسنة 699 هـ ، فقد اختلفت الروايات في تحديد يوم وفاته . دفن الشيخ ميثم بالماحوز في البحرين فبني له مسجد يضم قبره حيث يمر به الزائرون 






ــــــــــ



ــــــــــ



ــــــــــ

مزارات البحرين (9) الشيخ مرشد 
يقع المسجد في شرق المالكية ... 
وهو ضريح الشيخ مرشد وضريح الشيخ عبد الرحيم ... 






ـــــــــــ


ـــــــــــ

----------


## شهد الأحزان

مزارات البحرين (10)الشيخ عزيز 

يقع هذاالضريح في السهلة ... 


ماذا تعرف عن شيخ عزيز ؟؟

كان الشيخ عزيز من العلماء الأجلاء الذين غلب عليهم الزهد في الدنيا و ترك زينتها و الرغبة في الآخرة و نيل ثوابها ، و لم يظهر في أي مظهر من مظاهر الدنيا . و قد عرف بين معاصريه من العلماء بالعبادة و الإيمان والورع و التقوى و التصلب في عقيدته ، كما و عرف بالانعزال عن الناس ، صائما نهاره قائما ليله ، ومن هنا لم يشتهر عند المؤرخين من نقلة تراجم العلماء في البحرين.
وكان الشيخ عزيز يمتهن حرفة بسيطة ، وهي نقل الملح من محاله على حماره إلى الأسواق اليومية المنتشرة في قرى البحرين ، مثل يوم الأحد في توبلي ، ويوم الاثنين قرب قلعة البحرين ، و يوم الأربعاء في المنامة ، و يوم الخميس قرب مشهد الخميس ، تحريا منه لمكسب الحلال . و يبيع في الأسبوع مرتين أو ثلاث مرات و يقتات بالثمن مقتنعا بما يكتب الله له من الرزق ، وإذا مسه الضر فوض أمره إلى الله وإذا اعتدى عليه أحد قال حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل ، و لا يشكو إلا إلى الله و لا يسأل إلا إياه . وقد انقطع إلى الله في جميع أموره ، ويسأله دائما حسن الخاتمة وان يلقاه و هو عليه راض ، ويردد في دعائه أن يلقى الله و هو شهيد في سبيله و في حب أهل بيت نبيه . 

وكان في أكثر أوقاته يحي الليل بالعبادة فإذا فرغ من ورده ينام قليلا ، و بينما هو في بعض الليالي بين النائم والمنتبه إذ سمع هاتفا يهتف به و يقول : "ابشر، فان الله عنك راض وقد كتب لك الشهادة و أنت من أنصار وليه و حجته الإمام المهدي المنتظر . فانتبه و هو في غبطة و سرور ينتظر ذلك الفوز العظيم . ودار الزمن في دوراته وحدثت الحوادث على جزيرة أوال . و تكررت الحوادث و تعددت الكوارث و ضرب الدهر بكلله . ومما سبب القضاء و حتم القدر دخول الخوارج إلى هذه الجزيرة في عام 1216 وكان الشيخ عزيز من المنددين لهذا الدخول وقد عرف بهذا عند ألائك . فبينما هو يسوق أمامه حماره و عليه جوا لق الملح و كان الوقت ليلا إذ أدركه وقت صلاة الصبح وهو قرب المسجد الذي يكون غرب قبره بقليل ، فعقل حماره خارج المسجد ودخل وصلى ثم خرج . وعند وصوله محل قبره أوفقه جماعة من الأعداء ، وقد كمنوا له لما علموا هذا طريقه ، كما عرفوا منزلته من و لما مر تعمدوا قتله ، فضربه أحدهم بالسيف ضربة قاضية أردته صريعا على الأرض و انصرفوا عنه و تركوه يخور بدمه . ولما خرج المصلون من المسجد ورأوه جهزوه و دفنوه في موضع قتله ، و بعد حين بنوا عليه مسجدا استنادا لقوله تعالى في ذكر أهل الكهف " قال الذين غلبوا على أمرهم لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا " . 

ولاكتشاف قبر الشيخ عزيز قصة : قالوا أن أحد باعة الملح مر و هو يسوق حماره وقد أدركه وقت صلاة الصبح وهو قرب المسجد الذي يكون قبر الشيخ عزيز وبعد صلاته في المسجد مر في طريقه ، فلما قرب من القبر رأى المراحل التي فيها الملح وقد مالت إلى جانب واحد ، فأوقف الحمار ليعدلها وقال مستعينًا بالله : يا عزيز فسمع صوتا من ناحية القبر يقول : لبيك داعي الله هل خرج قائم آل محمد؟ ففزع الرجل وقال : إنما دعوت الله وهو العزيز فقال له : لم لا قلت يا عزيز يا الله . ونقل الرجل ما سمع للناس و شاع وذاع الخبر و عرف محل قبر ( الشيخ عزيز ) .





ــــــــــــ



ــــــــــــ



ــــــــــــ



ــــــــــــ



ــــــــــــ




مزارات البحرين ( 11)الشهيد الشيخ حسين العصفور


الشيخ حسين العصفور .. 
الكائن بقرية الشاخورة 






مــاذا تعرف عنــــه؟؟؟

هو من أكبر المراجع في عصره. حتى اليوم، يتّخذونه بعض الأخباريّين من الشيعة مرجعاً دينيّاً لهم. وقد تولى في ايامه منصب الحاكم في البحرين بتزكية العلماء له ..
وهو الشيخ حسين بن محمد بن احمد ابراهيم بن أحمد بن صالح بن أحمد بن عصفور بن أحمد بن عبد الحسين بن عطية بن شنبة الشاخوري البحراني . 

ولد رحمه الله في بيت علم ودين وشرف فاباؤه واجداده واعمامه واخوانه من المشايخ الفضلاء ، منهم على سبيل المثال جده لامه الشيخ سليمان الماحوزي وعمه الشيخ يوسف ومنهم اخوه الشيخ علي ، وقد كان عالما فاضلا واماما للجمعة والجماعة كما كان قاضيا في قريته الشاخورة . وقد كان من الفقهاء المراجع . 

وقد ترج على يده الكثر من العلماء الأفاضل مثل الشيخ احمد بن زين الدين الأحسائي والشيخ عبد المحسن الإحسائي وابنه الشيخ حسن والشيخ علي بن الشيخ عبدالله بن يحيى الجدحفصي والشيخ محمد بن خلف الستري البحراني . 

لقد كان الشيخ حسين يجيد الحفظ بشكل عجيب ، ومن قصة في هذا المجال إذ قدم العلامة الشيخ حسين إلى القطيف في طريقه لحج بيت الله الحرام ... والتقي عنده بالسيد محمد الصنديد القطيفي ... وكان عند السيد هذا من الكتب النفيسة الشيء الكثير مما يقل تواجدها عند غيره . فرأى العلامة الشيخ حسين كتابا في الحديث ، والتمس من صاحبه أن يستعيره منه مدة سفره ليطالعه . فلم يستسغ السيد ذلك خشية من ضياعه . فاكتفي العلامة بمطالعته ثلاثة أيام مدة بقائه في القطيف ثم رد إليه الكتاب وأكمل طريفه للحج . ولما قضى مناسكه مر على القطيف في طريق عودته واجتمع بالسيد مرة أخرى فطلب العلامة من السيد أن يأتيه بذلك الكتاب فأتى به اليه ، فاستخرج العلامة الشيخ حسين رحمه الله نسخة اخرى عنده ليقابلها بالكتاب الأصلي فقال له السيد : هل وجدت نسخة منه ؟ قال : لا ، ولكني طالعته وحفظته ، وكتبت على حفظي بأبوابه وترتيبه وأسانيده ... فتعجب السيد والحاضرون من ذلك إذ لم يختلف عنه ألا يسيرا ، وقد اسمى هذا الكتاب " النفحة القدسية في الصلاة اليومية " . 

من مؤلفاته تصنفيات كثيرة في الفقه والعقائد والتفسير والتاريخ والأدبيات وغيرها . أما في الفقه فله ما يلي : 
1) الرواشح السبحانية في شرح الكفاية الخراسانية . 
2) السوائح النظرية في شرح البداية الحوية . 
3) الأنوار اللوامع في شرح مفاتيح الشرائع . 
4) سداد العباد . 
توفي الشيخ حسين سنة 1216 هـ

ــــــــــــ

----------


## شهد الأحزان

اضغط هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة كاملة.

ــــــــــــ



ــــــــــــ



ــــــــــــ




مزارات البحرين(12) الامير محمد 

صور لمرقد الامير محمد ... الكائن في غرب عالي 



ـــــــــ



ـــــــــ




ـــــــــ


مزارات البحرين (13) مرقد العلويــة 






ــــــــــــ




ــــــــــــ




ــــــــــــ








ــــــــــــ
مزارات البحرين (14) الشيخ عمير المعلم 



_________




_________




_________




_________




________

*عمير بن عامر الكوفي* 
رجل العقيدة والإيمان معلم القرآن 

ان تاريخ البحرين عرف عنه أنه بلد العلم و العلماء ، فهو حافل بذكرى الكثير من رجالات الأيمان و الصلاح الذين عرفوا الحق و عرفوا أهله . و من هؤلاء رجل أحتضنته هذه الأرض وآوته وأكرمته لأنه وجد فيها الملجأ الآمن و الأهل الطيبين و وجدت فيه المعلم الصبور و المؤمن الحق . انه الشيخ عمير بن عامر الهمداني الكوفي المعروف " بالمعلم " .


عمير المعلم 

كان عمير معلما في الكوفة ، يعلم صبيانها القرآن الكريم . وقد كان محبا لأهل بيت النبي ( ص ) و مواليا لهم يعتقد بما يعتقدونه وينكر ما ينكرونه .

وقد أثار عليه هذا الحب و هذه الموالاة حفيظة والي الكوفة يوم ذاك عبيد الله بن زياد حتى استطاع الوشاة و الحاقدون أن يوقعوا به عند الوالى ابن زياد ومن ثم أودعه السجن دون أن يقبل مقالة المعلم عمير . وفي السجن التقى بالمختار بن عبيدة الثقفي الذي قام بثورته على بني أمية فيما بعد آخذا بثاره من قتلة الحسين ( ع ) وأصحابه .


عمير مع المختار الثقفي 

خرج المختار الثقفي من السجن و خرج معه عمير ، وأصبحا متلازمين ثم تشاء الأقدار أن يقوم المختار بثورته ضد الأمويين ليثأر من قتلهم الأمام الحسين ( ع ) وأصحابه . وقد أستمرت ثورته ما يقارب السنه و النصف قتل منهم ما يقارب الثمانية عشر ألف قتيل كما أشارت إلى ذلك كتب التاريخ . وكان عمير أحد رجالات المختار حينها .

وكادت ثورة المختار أن تنجح لولا تدخل " مصعب بن الزبير " حيث انه قدم من الحجاز إلى البصرة وكان يتمنى الولاية على العراق وكانت الفرصة مواتية فزحف على الكوفة بجيشه المؤلف من جماعة من أهل البصرة مع الذين نجوا من سيف المختار من أهل الكوفة . فوقعت الواقعة وقتل المختار وأنتهي أمره ففر عمير بنفسه من بطش " مصعب بن الزبير " وبطش الأمويين ..


لماذا أختار عمير أرض البحرين ؟

لم يجد عمير مكانا يأوي إليه إلا البحرين وذلك لأسباب عديدة منها ، أنها جزيرة يفصلها البحر عن اليابسة وهي صغيرة والعين عنها غضيضة . كما أنها سبق وان كانت مأوى لمن فر من سطوة الأمويين في عهد معاوية بن أبي سفيان بعد حادثة الصلح مع الأمام الحسن ( ع ) . كما أن أهلها عرفوا بميلهم إلى أهل البيت ( ع ) منذ صدر الإسلام الأول . إضافة إلى كل ذلك فقد عرف أهلها بنفوسهم الطيبة التي لا تبتغي الشر و ترغب في الأمن و الاطمئنان .

وقد أختار عمير جزيرة سترة دون جزر البحرين الاخرى لقربها من مرفأ السفن وهو بين توبلي و بلاد القديم ولأن الأختفاء فيها و بين ظهراني أهلها أكثر ملائمة .

أكرم أهل البحرين هذا المعلم الجليل الذي مازال يعلم أولادهم ويسعى بين الناس بالخير حتى حان أجله وتوفي فدفن بالمكان المعروف حتى يومنا هذا ، وقد أختفى ذكر قبر هذا المعلم مدة طويلة من الزمن ولم يظهر آلا في عهد قريب .

وقد كان قبره مزارا من قبل و الآن ، يقول الشيخ محمد علي الناصري البحراني في كتاب " قصة النبيه صالح " : ان في أوائل القرن الحادي عشر الهجري إلى أوائل القرن الثاني عشر قد انتشر عند أهل البحرين نحت الصخر و الذي يقطع من " جزيرة جدا " ويوضع على قبور مشاهير الرجال من أهل العلم و الفضيلة ، والأحرى أن عملهم جاء استنادا على ما أورد " قولويه " في كتابه المسمى " كمال الزيارات " من حديث عن أهل البيت ( ع ) مفاده : قال عمرو بن عثمان قال:" سمعت الأمام الرضا(ع) يقول:"من لم يقدر على صلتنا فليصل صالحي موالينا يكتب له ثواب صلتنا،ومن لم يقدر على زيارتنا فليزر صالحي موالينا يكتب له ثواب زيارتنا " ..

و لذلك أهتم أهل البحرين بقبور الأولياء الصالحين و اعتادوا زيارتها عظة وعبرة وإكراما لمن بذلوا حياتهم في نصر الدين . وقد هدمت القبور في فترات زمنية على المنطقة الا أنها أعيد بناءها وزيارتها . ويذكر أن متعهد لنقل الحجاج والزوار يدعى الحاج إبراهيم بن علي قد نذر لان شفاه الله من مرضه ليبني قبر الشيخ عمير ، وقد أوفى بنذره فشرع في بنائه وكان ذلك في عام 1367 هـ الموافق 1947 م ثم جدد بناءه على نفقته كذلك عام 1951 م . أما بناؤه الأخير فكان في عام 1982م ولا يزال إلى اليوم مزارا يقصده الناس لقراءة الفاتحة لروح الشيخ عمير بن عامر الهمداني الكوفي المعروف ( بالمعلم ) إكراما له ووفاء

----------


## شهد الأحزان

مزارات البحرين (15) الشيخ محمد سبسب
مرقد الشيخ محمد بن محسن سبسب
والشيخ حمزة بن محمد سبسب
وننقل لكم الصور .. 







ــــــــــــ




ــــــــــــ




ــــــــــــ

ـــ




ــــــــــــ




ــــــــــــ





ما ذا تعرف عن الشيخ محمد سبسب ؟؟

سبسب اسم قريه قديمه من قرى البحرين . .. تقع على الساحل الغربي من البحرين ... وبالتحديد سبسب كانت تقع في الجهة الغربيه من المقبره التي يقع فيها مسجد الشيخ محمد سبسب .. 
فالسَّبْسَبُ في اللغة هي الأرض المستوية .
والملاحظ فعلاً أن منطقة سبسب منطقة مستوية ومبسوطة ، ومابقى من سبسب في الوقت الحاضر سوى القبور، وقبل حوالي أكثر من عقدين من الزمن كانت شواهد البيوت باقية حتى تم أزالتها والبناء مكانها .. 

- فقد هجرها أهلها الأصليون وانتقلوا لقرية شهركان ودار كليب الحاليتين .. وهناك رأي يقول بأن أهل شهركان كان أكثرهم قدم إليها من منطقة سبسب في شهر واحد ، بعد الهجمات التي تعرضت لها منطقة سبسب بعد دخول الأعراب والإعتداء على أهلها ، فقيل " في شهر كان تحول أهالي سبسب " ، والله العالم .
- ويقال بأن السباسبه ينسبون الى الشيخ محمد سبسب .. ولكني في أحد المصادر وجدت الشيخ محمد سبسب يلقب بالسبسبي .. اي بأنه ينتسب الي منطقة سبسب وليست المنطقة من تنسب اليه .. لم أجد له لحد الآن تاريخ مفصلا ولا ترجمة وافره ولكني لا زلت ابحث . 

وللشيخ محمد سبسب أخ شهيد قتله الأعراب وهو الملقب بالبارح .. الذي يوجد قبره اليوم في احدى مقابر قرية شهركان .. وقصة استشهاده كانت في حدود عام 1342ه حيث كان الشهيد البارح يعمل في بيع محاصيل الزراعية في الزلاق وحدث بينه وبين أحد المشترين مشادة كلامية فوصل هذا الخبر إلى كبارية الأعراب وتأمروا على قتله .
وفي تلك الليلة - أحدى ليالي الصيف – وبينما كان أغلب رجال القرية قد ذهبوا إلى البحر بثمانية غزول ، أغتنم أولئك الأشرار الفرصة فهجموا على منزله وأخرجوه وفصلوا رأسه عن جسده فوق صخره وغطوه ببشته وهربوا. .
وقد قام أهالي القرية بدفن الشهيد ووضع الصخرة شاهداً لقبره . 

مزارات البحرين (16) الشهيد الشيخ عبدالله العرب 



.. ماذا تعرف عن الشهيد الشيخ عبد الله العرب

الاسم :
هو الشيخ عبد الله بن الشيخ احمد ابن الشيخ ابراهيم ابن الشيخ احمد العرب.
كان الشهيد عالما وخطيبا وشاعرا مجيدا .. 
سنة ولادته :
ولد (رحمه الله تعالى) في عام (1284ه).
واستشهد ليلة السبت 27 ذو الحجة 1341ه ودف في مقبرة بني جمره حيث يوجد قبره اليوم 

منطقة سكنه :
هو في الأصل من قرية (بني جمرة) وقد سكن على مايظهر مدينة (المنامة) عاصمة (البحرين) الحالية , وله عقب فيها حتى الآن .
ذريته :
ترك من الأولاد :
1- الشيخ محسن .والمدفون في المقام الذي بقرب والده 
2- الملا محمد سعيد . وهو أحد المعمرين فقد عاش ما يفوق المائه والعشرين سنه او أكثر وتوفي في 6 شوال 1421ه الموافق 1/1/2001م وهو خطيب مجيد وشاعر معروف وله دواوين شعر في رثاء ومديح أهل البيت عليهم السلام .
3- الشيخ محمد .((لم أجد له ترجمه لحد الآن فقد اعود لترجمته لاحقا)) 

آثاره العلمية :
من تآليفاته : تعليقات على كتاب (أنوار البدرين في تراجم علماء القطيف والبحرين) لمؤلفه الشيخ علي البلادي البحراني .

سبب استشهاده :
كانت (البحرين) ايام حياته مليئة بالاضرابات والاعتداءات , ففي مارس عام 1923م هاجم الأعراب البحرين و تمكنوا من احكام السيطرة على البحرين-على منطقة(باربار) وفي 12 مايو من نفس العام هاجمت منطقة (عالي) وتزامنت هذه الاعتداءات مع هجوم على منطقة (سترة),وقاموا بقتل الأبرياء وانتهاك الحرمات , وكان للشيخ الشهيد وجماعة من العلماء دورا فعالا في تحريك القضية ومواجهة هذه الجرائم والضغط على الحاكم , ولكنه دفع الثمن غاليا من حياته الكريمة , فذهب مضمخا بدم الشهادة (رحمه الله) 
شهادته :
استشهد (رحمه الله) في منطقة (الصليب) الواقعة بين قريتي (أبي صيبع) و(مقابا) في البحرين, وذلك في 27 من ذي الحجة الحرام سنة 1341هج- 1921م, واغتيل معه رفيقه الحاج حسين رمضان (رحمهما الله)
وقد اهتزت لهذه الحادثة الأليمة مشاعر الشعب البحراني , فقام بعض العلماء لقيادة التحرك ضد الجناة , فعقدوا الاجتماعات , وكتبوا العرائض والاحتجاجات . 

قبر الشهيد الشيخ عبد الله العرب 







قبر الشيخ محسن العرب 





*مزارات البحرين (17). مراقد علماء مقبرة المشهد (الشيخ يوسف ابن الشيخ حسن البلادي)* 



هو عالم فضيل أديب متبحر من سلالة علماء وأبو علماء .. له ولد عالم اسمه الشيخ حسن ولولده الشيخ حسن عالم اسمه الشيخ علي وهو عالم فاضل علامة كامل امام فهامه من اكابر العلماء معاصر للعلامة الماحوزي منازع له في الفضيله والعلم وكلهم من مشايخ الإجازه ..وكان الشيخ علي فاضلا سيما في العربيه والمعقولات مدرسا اماما في الجمعة والجماعه ..

وتذكر المصادر بأنه بعد وفاته ودفنه في مقبره المشهد (( مسجد الخميس )) تصادف ان احدى منارتي المشهد انهدم رأسها فسقط على قبر الشيخ يوسف وكان الشيخ عيسى بن صالح متوجها الى قرية البلاد لتعزية الشيخ حسن بموت ابيه الشيخ يوسف مر بغمرأه عجوز جالسة عند المنارة تتعجب من سقوطها وانهدامها .. فلما وصل الى بيت الشيخ حسن في مجلس التعزية أخبرهم بذلك وانشأ في ذلك شعرا فقال ..




فقال الشيخ حسن ما جزاء هذه الأبيات الا ا ان يملأ فمك لؤلؤا .. 
ولم نسمع لهؤلاء الأجلاء بشيء من المصنفات سوى الشيخ يوسف فان له كتابا في تعزية سيد الشهداء ابي عبد الله الحسين (ع) مرتبا كترتيب ( المنتخب) // النسخه // للشيخ العابد الزاهد فخر الدين الطريحي .. له مجلدان يقرأ في بعض المجالس الحسينية .. 





ــــــــــ
هو العلامة أبو المكارم الجليل ذي الشرف الأصيل من سلالة النبي (ص) السيد هاشم بن سليمان بن إسماعيل بن عبد الجواد بن السيد علي بن السيد سليمان بن السيد ناصر الموسوي الكتكاني التوبلاني البحراني حيث ينتهي نسبه الشريف إلى السيد المرتصىعلم الهدى المنتهى إلى الإمام موسى بن جعفر (ع) . أما ذرية السيد هاشم من الأولاد فهم علماء هاجروا بعد وفاة أبيهم إلى إيران كما يقال ومنهم السيد محسن الذي هاجر بعد وفاة والده المذكور إلى اصفهان برفقة اخوته السيد عيسى والسيد علي ، واقاموا بها ينشرون تعاليم الإسلام الحقة ، ومنها انتشروا في سائر البلاد الإيرانية . 

وقد تلقى السيد هاشم العلوم الدينية في مختلف المجالات على يد علماء أفاضل من أهل البحرين وخارجها وكان يروي عنهم أيضا مثل السيد عبد العظيم ابن عباس الإسترآبادي والشيخ فخر الدين بن طريح النجفي الرماحي . 

لقد كان للسيد هاشم عدة مؤلفات منها: 
1) البرهان في تفسير القرآن ، 6 مجلدات جمع فيه الأخبار الواردة في التفسير . 
2) كتاب الهادي وضياء النادي في التفسير في عدة مجلدات . 
3) مدينة المعجزات في النص على الأئمة الهداة . 
4) إرشاد المسترشدين . 
5) إثبات الوصية لعلي (ع) . 
وقد قام أيضا السيد بالقضاء في البلاد أحسن قيام . 
توفي السيد هاشم في قرية نعيم " النعيم حاليا " في بيت الشيخ عبدالله ابن الشيخ حسين بن علي بن كنبار ونقل نعشه إلى قرية توبلي ودفن هناك وقبره مزار وذلك في سنة 1107 هـ 1665 م .


ــــــــــ



ــــــــــ



ــــــــــ



ـــــــــ
ــــــــــ





والى هنا انتهت رحلينا من مزارات البحرين

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

سلام الله على أولياء الله  الصالحين



سلمت يمناش اخيه 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 

 مجهود رائع تشكري عليه 

رحم الله والديش  والله يعطيش الف عافيه

----------

